# RV anti-sway hitch



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought a 26' bumper pull camper to pull behind my F-150. I guess I really do need the anti-sway hitch, right? Anyone got an old one they're not using anymore and want to sell it?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The load equalizing is more important than the anti sway. But most load equalizing hitches will do both functions. A good place to look is on Craigs list in the auto parts section. You can search for Hitch and narrow it down some.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

get the load levelers and dual anti sway and you will be so glad... trust me on this. meeting a 18 at 70 on a 2 lane sarks bad with out them..... well worth it!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This is what you need:

http://austin.craigslist.org/rvs/1759912759.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/1759691032.html


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I ended up buying a new one. A Eaz-Lift 1,000# load distributing hitch with sway control for only $200 at PPL on Hwy 59 in Sugarland. Not too painful!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The load equalizing is more important than the anti sway. But most load equalizing hitches will do both functions. A good place to look is on Craigs list in the auto parts section. You can search for Hitch and narrow it down some.


What PF said about the load equalizers. I bought a 26' K-Z Sportsman in November to pull with my '02 F-150. I have the load equalizers and an anti-sway bar. I haven't used the sway bar yet, but don't move it without the load equalizer bars being hooked up. Makes a ton of difference.

Oh yeah, check your trailer weight and make sure you have enough hitch on the beck end. I just bought a new Class IV hitch to safely pull the rig.


----------



## copternadley (Jun 3, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> I just bought a 26' bumper pull camper to pull behind my F-150. I guess I really do need the anti-sway hitch, right? Anyone got an old one they're not using anymore and want to sell it?


Do you have pics on your F-150? I haven't got any of those.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

copternadley said:


> Do you have pics on your F-150? I haven't got any of those.


 huh?


----------

